

Intel MIC processor architecture at Hotchips '12 - rys
http://www.slideshare.net/IntelXeon/under-the-armor-of-knights-corner-intel-mic-architecture-at-hotchips-2012

======
daniel-cussen
Looks fantastic, but unfortunately I've already committed to the GA144 chip,
and the amount of learning I put into it makes switching or developing on two
parallelized chips at once pretty prohibitive.

But again, looks fantastic.

